
San Francisco prepares to be the first major city to nix parking requirements - jseliger
https://qz.com/1477660/san-francisco-prepares-to-be-the-first-major-city-to-nix-parking-requirements/
======
jseliger
If they now legalize the Bird and Lime scooters people want to ride:
[https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/30/17800960/scooters-sf-
perm...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/30/17800960/scooters-sf-permits-bird-
lime-uber-lyft-scoot-skip), they'll really be getting somewhere.

